# Two really bad forum glitches involving calls



## Kinekto (Jul 30, 2013)

I've noticed these as I've updated the medical thread for my sister.

1 - If you try to call two people in a row on the same line, it'll only call the first person then remove all subsequencial calls entirely. Not just removing the call, it removes all text from their call.
For example: In the line below, I will do the usual @ symbol calls to call.... I don't know, Rydian and p1ngpong, then I will follow with the text "This is to prove it's not working right". Look at what it shows instead:
Rydian This is to prove it's not working right.

If my observations on this glitch are correct, the above text will only show one call, to Rydian. p1ngpong's call won't even appear, even though both were called.
EDIT: My observations were correct, it glitched exactly as I predicted. 


2 - If try to call multiple people in two or more different lines, then go down a line and write text, the text will appear to jam up inside the second call. Normally this wouldn't be that bad as it's a cosmetic bug, but when you actually post it, ALL the text below the bottom name is removed. I will use the same example names and sentence as above:
Rydian
p1ngpong

If my observations on this glitch are correct, the above text will show the two calls correctly, but the entire "This is to prove it's not working right" will be cut out.
EDIT: My observations were correct, it glitched exactly as I predicted.   

Just wanted to report these two extremely annoying gitches I've come across. The only problem is that there is some sort of timing that it needs to glitch right. When you start typing the call's name, it'll show the list. Sometimes when it's partway loaded the list, it'll glitch up, but other times it won't. If the name appears fully before you press enter or space, then the glitches will not occur.

EDIT: The first one appeared to have worked correctly for some reason, but then when I tried to edit in the above text showing the timing needed, it appears to have removed it. I really do not know exactly what's caussing this to happen. The bottom one did appear to glitch as I predicted on the first try.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 30, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> I've noticed these as I've updated the medical thread for my sister.
> 
> 1 - If you try to call two people in a row on the same line, it'll only call the first person then remove all subsequencial calls entirely. Not just removing the call, it removes all text from their call.
> For example: In the line below, I will do the usual @ symbol calls to call.... I don't know, Rydian and p1ngpong, then I will follow with the text "This is to prove it's not working right". Look at what it shows instead:
> ...


Yeah, I remember seeing something like that happen to me, but I thought I just forgot an @ symbol or something.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 30, 2013)

Just confirming I got called.


----------



## Kinekto (Jul 30, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Just confirming I got called.


 
That was expected. It's only cutting out text after the first calls, depending on the line spacing. You were the first call in both cases, so both calls were going to work. It might have just appeared as one call due to the fact it's in the same post though. p1ngpong's call in the first part did not even register post-edit. The second one completely cut out all of the text in the line directly following both you and p1ngpong's call, yet any line after the line directly after the two calls stays.


----------

